# Kyb Agx



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

When i was last at the nissan delarship they took a look at my car and found about 1500 dollars worth of stuff that needs to be replaced within the next year. One of the things that was wrong is that the front struts were starting to bind. Now i'm not really sure what that means but my question to you is if i upgrade to kyb agx's and add coilovers will this replace the struts binding problem? Also i've been searching for the agx's and i was wondering if 420 is a good price or if i can find one better. Thanks


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

For your AGX's, you can try e-bay. I bought mine from tire rack, and they had the lowest price compared to anywhere else online. Coilovers are a bit different (I think you mean springs). Springs, I would reccommend the Eibach Prokit. I just installed this combo on my B14 and there's a big difference. Trust me


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks for the advice. Would you reccomend the eibach prokit or sportline. Or am i better off going with a coilover? Thanks


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey,

Try P-S-T.COM. They have KYB-AGX's for $390 with free shipping I believe and they came in 3 days. I have ground control coilovers with Eibach ERS springs and the set up is very nice. I can adjust the damping force on the springs and my ride height with the coilovers. My opinion is that if yor are going to spend the money for AGX's you are not going to get their full potential if you get just straight lowering springs. Also, check out the article in NPM, they also have 2 set ups - coilovers and shorten strurts from motivational engineering. Hope this helps.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Zman125 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Would you reccomend the eibach prokit or sportline. Or am i better off going with a coilover? Thanks


pro kits.. sportlines are way too low and wont give u as nice of a ride.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Sportlines suck dick...they are way too low. Buy the Pro-kit or even better (IMO) some H&R springs. If you can afford it, Tein coilovers are the best hands-down.

Also, p-s-t.com is where I got my AGXs. They were the best price I could find.


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

I will check that site out. I'm a little confused do i get the coilovers and eibach springs or one or the other. Sorry if i sound confused but i just want to make sure if i'm going to spend the money that i get the right thing and the best thing for the money. Also i hear a lot of people talking about like bumper stops and stuff like that. If i'm going to spend the money on this what would you guys reccomend i get. For sure i'm going with the kyb agx's..it's just the other stuff i need to decide. Thanks a lot i really appreciate all the advice and help.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

There are two coilover setups, the Groundcontrol and Teins. ***Accept no alternative! Do not buy garbage eBay coilovers, you WILL regret it***

The Teins are a true coilover, i.e. the springs and shocks are built into one unit.
The Groundcontrols are a sleave that goes over the shocks, you will have to buy the KYBs separate.


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

$390-420 bucks is a good price for a set of struts. But if you are buying a set of lowering springs, $150-300/set, this will push you back $600to $700. With that price, you can now afford the basic coilovers from tein. It has more travel and it has height adjustability. 
Something to think about.
I'm pretty sure Luispeed can help you find a set. :thumbup:


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Well i ordered the Kyb Agx's so now i must decided what setup i want to do for the lowering. I think i will go with the GC. If i do this is there anything else i need to purchase such as bumper stops, camber plates etc...I'm new to this so i'm just trying to make sure that i get the right thing the first time. Thanks for everyone's input and help i greaty appreciate it.


----------



## budha56 (Feb 9, 2004)

Bummer. I'm too late. I'm doing a deal at maxima.org, for $370 shipped. Sorry man.


----------

